# Hope trial Zone mit wasser?



## E_neuhauser (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo.
Bis vor kurzem hatte ich noch hs33 auf meinem bike, welche ich mit wasser füllte ( Hat sich extrem bewehrt --> besserer Druckpunkt, bremshebel federt besser zurück.....)
Nun habe ich leider hope trial zone bremsen und wollte wissen ob es auch mit dieser bremse möglich ist, sie mit wasser zu befüllen??
Mfg Emil


----------



## damianfromhell (8. Januar 2015)

bei minus 10 grad oder themperaturen über 100grad am bremskolben bestimmt spaßig.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (8. Januar 2015)

Würde ich definitiv lassen. Ich meine dass das sogar mal jemand probiert hatte und nach kurzer Zeit der Kolben im Zylinder gefressen hat. Kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, dass man bei einer hope damit irgendwas an Performance rausholt. 

Macht euch mal nicht die guten Bremsen mit solchen Spielereien kaputt.


----------



## E_neuhauser (8. Januar 2015)

Ich rede von einem Trial Bike, da werden die bremsen nicht heiß...
und es friert nach meiner erfahrung nur wenn man es lange im kalten lagert...
Aber glaubt ihr die Dichtungen würden halten, oder könnte ich mir etwas beschädigen??
PS danke für eure schnellen Anworten


----------



## platten (8. Januar 2015)

die hope ist so wie sie ist eine sehr gute bremse. es lohnt sich nicht, dass mit wasser auszuprobieren. arbeitsweg und rückstellung sind mehr als ausreichend dosierbar bzw. direkt.

bist du nicht zufrieden? was genau gefällt dir nicht?

falls du es doch probieren willst, hohe temperaturen erreichst du beim trialen nicht, also kein thema...gegen niedrige temps wie gewohnt frostschutz.


----------



## E_neuhauser (8. Januar 2015)

Ein großer nachteil meiner meinung nach ist, dass ich den druckpunkt bzw bremshebelweite ncht getrennt einstellen kann ( da würde zwar das wasser direkt auch nichts bringen, aber ich könnte dann viel leichter, besser schneller entlüften ....) und das mit dem gummiring ist auch nicht gut da dann der bremshebel manchmal vorrutscht und ich dann die bremse verfehle!
Und der druckpunkt gefällt mir auch nicht!!


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Januar 2015)

Also eine HS33 mit Wasser fühlt sich sehr gut an. Ich bin beides parallel gefahren. D.h. hinten HS33 mit H2O und vorn die Hope. Beide Hebel gingen gleich leicht und Druckpunkt war bei der Hope besser. Was willst du da mit H2O? Da machst du dir die Bremse zur Sau auch wenn du Frostschutzmittel gegen Minusgrade verwendest.


----------



## E_neuhauser (9. Januar 2015)

Ok dann lass ich das lieber!
Danke für eure antworten!


----------



## CzarFlo (9. Januar 2015)

E_neuhauser schrieb:


> Ein großer nachteil meiner meinung nach ist, dass ich den druckpunkt bzw bremshebelweite ncht getrennt einstellen kann


dann würde ich mit n Tech-Hebel besorgen, bei dem geht das


----------



## Insomnia- (9. Januar 2015)

Hatte mal ne lockere Leitung auf ner Session und dadurch flüssigkeitsverlust.
Martin und ich haben dann die Hope mit Wasser neu befüllt und es hat klasse funktioniert. Zuhause habe ich aber wieder bfk eingefüllt


----------



## E_neuhauser (9. Januar 2015)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Hatte mal ne lockere Leitung auf ner Session und dadurch flüssigkeitsverlust.
> Martin und ich haben dann die Hope mit Wasser neu befüllt und es hat klasse funktioniert. Zuhause habe ich aber wieder bfk eingefüllt


War es besser oder schlechter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GustavS (29. August 2015)

Auf der Eurobike wird gerade die BFO H2O vorgestellt. http://www.brakeforceone.de/index.php?article_id=87&clang=0
Dort werden wegen Rostgefahr Teile der Bremse gegen Edelstahl getauscht. Ob das 1:1 bei der Hope des TE geht, glaube ich nicht.
Aber vielleicht ist Wasser künftig doch auch etwas für Trialer mit Scheibenbremse?


----------



## Insomnia- (30. August 2015)

E_neuhauser schrieb:


> War es besser oder schlechter?


War ja nicht kompett mit Wasser gefüllt.
Aber schlechter wars nicht


----------



## m4c2 (5. März 2018)

Ist zwar uralt der Thread, aber hat jemande diese Trialzone mal am Enduro verbaut ? zum Testen ? grüße


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. März 2018)

m4c2 schrieb:


> Ist zwar uralt der Thread, aber hat jemande diese Trialzone mal am Enduro verbaut ? zum Testen ? grüße


Sollte ganz gut gehen, denn sie hat ja den größeren Durchmesser. Alles andere ist ja mit der X2 gleich. Vielleicht sind die Beläge anders, kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen.

Ich glaube die Formula Cura hat den gleichen Kolbendurchmesser, wenngleich man die Bremskraft nicht allein daran festmachen kann.


----------

